# Hangul question



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 21, 2010)

For those of you who are proficient in Hangul, I have a couple of questions.  I have found romanized pronounciations of a couple of terminology, and I was wondering if someone on here could translate this into Hangul.  I only have kindergarten skills at translating, and I don't always find the best romanization either, so any help would be greatly appreciated.. .

*Pal mahk (wrist) **&#54036;*&#47561; 
*Jip Kye Shon (plier hand) **&#51674;* *&#52908;* *&#52492;** (not sure about this one)*
*Ee Ji Kwan Soo (2 finger spear hand) *&#51060;&#51648;&#44288;&#49688;
*Chwe Ha Dan Jasae (low cat stance) **&#52712;*&#54616;&#45800; &#51088;&#49464;
*Tro (reverse for blocks i.e. reverse inside out block)* *&#12620;&#47196;** (not too sure about this one either)*
*Hu Gul Ssang soo ha dan mah kee (double arm low block i.e. Jin Do) *&#54980;&#44404;&#49933;&#49688; &#54616;&#45800; &#47561;&#44592;
*Ssang Soo Ahneso Pahkuro Mahk Kee(double arm block** inside to out**) *&#49933;&#49688;&#50504;&#50640;&#49436; &#48150;&#51004;&#47196; &#47561;&#44592;
*Chit Bal Cha Gi (stomping kick)   *&#48156;&#52264;&#44592;


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 23, 2010)

Where my hangul ninjas at???


----------

